# Leo at the vet---is this my dog?



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

So Leo went to the vet yesterday and I was dreading it! We are usually ushered into a room as he is "vocal". But starting about a month ago, I have brought him there about 4 times over the month (with our yellow "in training" leash and collar set) and each time we walked in, sat for a couple minutes and then on the last visit, 10 minutes---and it paid off! This is him cool as a cucumber (there are actually 3 dogs and owner--1 with a little girl) checking out and he sat with no qualms! I couldn't believe it! We were sitting next to the scale (he is 80 lbs, already!!! my little pup- I still don't see him at 80# :-O) and the 5 year old little girl ran up to him to pet him and he lay down and turned head and looked at me (our trainer said looking back on walks and during trainable situations was a true test of trust!---but then again, he is absolutely a velco-dog. He was calm and relaxed and alert (in a good way) of his surroundings) and not a bark our whole visit. He has a habit of sitting then laying when little kids run up to him---happened on a walk about 2 months ago when the neighbors little one (about 18 months old) ran down her driveway to see him, yelling, "Yee-oh! (Leo in kid giberish ---he sat right down (from a walk) and then laid down. 

I received the awesome advice to visit the vet on this GSD board and I (and Leo) thank you! Great advice!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job Leo!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You are doing such a good job with him!That's really great to hear


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! It feels great when hard work pays off!! Good boy Leo!!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't it awesome what all your hard work finally pays off? You have definitely earned bragging rights for that one


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Thats awesome, way to go Leo!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you, all!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats great. Way to go for both you and Leo. Leo you are super good boy.


----------



## smgorham (Oct 11, 2015)

Way to go!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and well done!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Good boy Leo! You should be very proud of your work with him.


----------

